# betta breeders in australia



## levelz (May 27, 2013)

hi all, i'm looking to get a few nice pair of show quality betta fish and was hoping i would find a breeder on here in australia who i can purchase from ?

if anyone could point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated

cheers. :cheers:

paul


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

She's not a breeder, but honestly, if you want top quality bettas, buy straight from Fishchick Aquatics. 

She imports the _best_ bettas into Australia. No one can even touch her on range or quality.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Fishchick65?gl=AU&hl=en-GB

Each four weeks or so she usually gets a new shipment in and nearly every Sunday night/Monday new videos are uploaded.

At the minute she is at the Aquarama overseas (I think until June 2) so any emails may or may not be answered. 

I have purchased from her so many times in the past. Nearly all my fish now have come through Jodi-Lea. Highly recommend her if you want quality bettas in Australia.


----------



## levelz (May 27, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> She's not a breeder, but honestly, if you want top quality bettas, buy straight from Fishchick Aquatics.
> 
> She imports the _best_ bettas into Australia. No one can even touch her on range or quality.
> 
> ...


wow some amazing fish, thanks for the link. i think ill be doing business with her real soon :-D


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No worries. I have never had any complaints about the health or quality of any of the fish I have gotten from her.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I did get one fish with a tumour from her, but as soon as I let her know she offered to refund me the full price. All my other fish have been stunningly healthy and beautiful. I believe she just won a Thai Best in Show award.


----------

